# Older Atlas #6 switches aren't DCC friendly



## jonyb (Mar 20, 2011)

Evidently..... Or does DCC have anything to do with it?

I'm using some older brass #6 turnouts, and I guess they don't have insulated frogs (still new to me). When the trucks cross over, the controller shows a short. I've cut the rails back and sanded them down with a Dremel, but it doesn't seem to be going away. 

Ive looked over this: http://www.wiringfordcc.com/switches.htm
It's all Greek.

Any suggestions, other than pull it all out and sell it?


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Can you give me a picture or the points too?


----------



## jonyb (Mar 20, 2011)




----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Jony,
I think your rail gap it to small or they are actually connected?
Do you have a meter? Can you check if they are connected?


----------



## jonyb (Mar 20, 2011)

It does appear that way, I'll check with a meter tomorrow.


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

back when that switch was new there was no PR25 wheels that are so popular today. The RP25 standard has a wider wheel for better performance. That wider wheel is prolly crossing the thin gap and causing the short.

Massey


----------



## oldSmokey (Jul 31, 2011)

Hi jonyb,

Short circuits on Electrofrog Points
can sometimes be traced to be caused by the short circuit occurring when a loco traverses the points. This is often especially noticeable on DCC layouts where the DCC consoles overload tripping time is much faster compared to a dc controller. What happens is that as a loco’s wheel set passes over the beginning of the points especially when negotiating the curve direction of a point, the inside of the metal wheel flange touches the inside of the open switch rail and a short circuit occurs. While ensuring that all wheels are set to the correct back to back measurement is an improvement, there is a simple remedy to the whole problem. The ‘Fix’ can be applied to both points pre laying or to existing already in work points.

This sight should help you out, scroll down the page and you will see all the info.

http://www.brian-lambert.co.uk/DCC.htm


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

oldSmokey,
Great link!:thumbsup: You were close but old #6 atlas switches are insul frogs not electro frogs, the zoomed in photo on my post is a new #6 atlas with a Selectable frog, either insul frog or electro frog, I power my frogs off of the tortoise switch machines Assy contacts.


----------



## oldSmokey (Jul 31, 2011)

Hi NIMT,

Close but no Cigar ?? I thought it had both electro frogs and Insul frogs on that page, well it is a good link to have as it contains a lot of info if you go through the pages.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

oldSmokey,
Yes your post of the link was exellent and yes it has both types of frogs and their fixes! :thumbsup:


----------



## jonyb (Mar 20, 2011)

Thanks for the advice fellas. I painted the 2 tracks that were too close together and that seemed to fix it. I'm still gonna go tomorrow and pick up some more new switches, I'll use these old ones somewhere else that won't be a part of a main or branch line.


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

Glad to hear that it works now.

Massey


----------



## jonyb (Mar 20, 2011)

Well, now some of the newer turnouts are doing it


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

check the gauge of the wheels on your engines. 

Massey


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Can you give us another new pic of your layout or your a track plan.
Are you new switches atlas custom line switches?


----------

